# Inlay box (nearly) finished



## gilljc (4 Sep 2014)

Box is made of elm and inlay is walnut and sycamore, just have to put in hinges without messing up.....View attachment 2014


----------



## Claymore (4 Sep 2014)

That's a beauty! love it and just watching Swallows on my porch this minute!  we call them "Day Bats" here


----------



## Chippygeoff (4 Sep 2014)

Very nice Gill, very well made and I just love the wood, wonderful grain pattern. You are getting really, really good at what you do. Well done.


----------



## Baldhead (4 Sep 2014)

That is really nice, re the hinges, go slow, trace around the hinge with a scalpel, to cut the correct depth make a gauge with a screw, use a very sharp chisel, if your unsure look on YouTube for tips, Paul Sellers shows you how here https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gcQATQLzDuw

Thanks for showing us.

Baldhead


----------



## Samfire (4 Sep 2014)

Really nice, well done and good luck with the hinges.
Sam


----------



## Scrollerman (5 Sep 2014)

Gill....Given what a good job you've done so far, I doubt the hinges will cause you much trouble.
Nice grain and the inlays look great.

You've reminded me of a box I made a few years ago so will see if I can dig out the photos.

Scrollerman


----------



## gilljc (9 Sep 2014)

Yay! hinges! 
Scrollerman - having seen your box I think I should have made chain longer and further into box, but you live and learn




had to use hinges from B&Q, have got some lovely precision hinges, but box walls were to thin to take them - next box....


----------



## tinytim1458 (10 Sep 2014)

I have nearly finished my box.
hopefully could do picture next week.
I am making it at the men's shed in Nailsworth.
Has taken me quite a while as I only have 2 hours at the men's shed a week was supposed to be for my wife's birthday on the 3rd of September but she will just have to wait.
Does not help that a few times I could not go plus they are shut on school holidays so reopened today.

Tim


----------



## gilljc (10 Sep 2014)

looking forward to seeing your pics....there is a mans shed at westhill, about 20 minutes from me, but they don't allow women...........


----------



## Claymore (10 Sep 2014)

excuse my ignorance but what's a "Mens Shed" ?


----------



## gilljc (10 Sep 2014)

Not totally sure 'cos I'm not allowed in them  but think they are secret places where men can go and play with all sorts of power tools and hide from their better halfs.
suspect there is probably lots of tea drinking and gossiping and not much work......


----------



## Stooby (10 Sep 2014)

The man sheds are places for men to meet all may be socially isolated. We aren't the best at mixing and this can lead to real problems to some in life. I think the concept is amazing and want to see about setting one up in my area.


----------



## Claymore (10 Sep 2014)

Isn't that what George Michael does? a place where lots of men go handling their tools? LOL sorry 9-)

Seriously though they sound like a good idea, my wife just said "Tell us where it is and i'll drop you off" lol


----------



## Scrollerman (10 Sep 2014)

I've heard of the typical saying of a 'Man Cave' but this 'Man Shed' is new to me and I can see it catching on !
Hmmm....I wonder if these would be benficial for the wife wanting rid of her old man or the old man wanting to get away from 'er indoors' ?

Gill.
The box is coming on nicely with the hinges now fitted.
Have you thought about what you will use as a finish ?


----------



## gilljc (11 Sep 2014)

I have used just wax on this box, but don't know if that is 'right' or not, have another box nearly ready for finishing, it is also done in elm, but is undecorated as the wood is quite interesting and the lid and sides are quite pale. Don't want to use oils because even the lightest oil darkens the wood and will lose the effect I want to keep - any advice?


----------



## Scrollerman (12 Sep 2014)

Hello Gill.
The finish you use is a purely personal choice for what you are looking to achieve.
I used brushing wax because it worked for the look/effect I wanted after doing lots of tests.
Most finishes you apply are likely to alter the look (as you have already found), of the grain so it's difficult to say what you should use.
Just do lots of testing on scrap pieces of the same wood you used for your project to see what works best for you.


----------

